# Interstate Moving - what's the cheapest??



## goodekl26 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm a student living in Warrnambool, VIC and I'm looking to move up to Townsville, QLD mid April.

I only have one piece of furniture (a console table) that i don't want to get rid of - everything else I can sort of sell off or get rid of. The rest of my stuff is about a van load worth if that makes sense... clothes, 1-2 boxes of kitchen/bath stuff etc. I don't even own a tv, I'm keeping it simple. I was looking into renting a wicked van or something along those lines to just roadtrip myself up there, but it's going to be a solo trip and the vans cost around 1200-1500 for the week or so it would take me.. that seems to be too much for what I have.

I thought I'd get some advice on what's the easiest way to get me and my stuff up there - I've contacted a couple removalists and tried to get a few quotes, and others have told me to try backloading but lots of those only go to the bigger destinations and they're supposedly really unreliable.

Any suggestions for me? 

Thanks guys!


----------

